# Help Using Airless Sprayer



## JimmyDaMop (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi, 

I just got a Campbell Hausfeld at a yard sale and it is not working. I'm unsure if it is broken or just clogged. When I turn it on I can hear the motor run, but I've been unable to get it to spray. I've started to clean it by removing the hose and the fitting that brings the hose into the pump. There does not seem to be a hole in this fitting to allow the paint through. Should there be? How do I clean this sprayer if paint has dried in it?

Thank you for any help and suggestions!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Wasnt aware that campbell hausfield made an airless. Probably should have tested it before buying it...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Woodco said:


> Wasnt aware that campbell hausfield made an airless. Probably should have tested it before buying it...


They have made sprayers for a while now. 100% utter garbage but good for a homeowner.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

JimmyDaMop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a Campbell Hausfeld at a yard sale and it is not working. I'm unsure if it is broken or just clogged. When I turn it on I can hear the motor run, but I've been unable to get it to spray. I've started to clean it by removing the hose and the fitting that brings the hose into the pump. There does not seem to be a hole in this fitting to allow the paint through. Should there be? How do I clean this sprayer if paint has dried in it?
> 
> Thank you for any help and suggestions!


If paint dried in that sprayer it's done. These are cheap new. Some can not be rebuilt.

If you really need to make this work find whatever tools you can and start digging out the dried paint from every orifice you can.

I've cleaned out sprayers with dried paint in them. Not fun at all.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Epoxy Pro said:


> If paint dried in that sprayer it's done. These are cheap new. Some can not be rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then go buy a graco..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> And then go buy a graco..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


Graco, Titan, Speedflo. there are some great machines out there that can be rebuilt. I was never fussy when I bought my sprayers.All have good and bad points.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

That's an old diaphragm type pump. Probably not worth fixing by the time you replace the pump internals.


----------



## Peters Painting (May 13, 2019)

If you're short on cash check out let go.com and offerup.com you can pick up a good brand name airless for cheap. I found a Titan Speeflo powerTwin for $300. I had a 2300 for 10 years and it only popped a leak in the high pressure aluminum line once and replaced with a hydraulic hose. Never once did I have to rebuild the pump section, simply amazing machine for durability. Had a hydro pro 4 for back up but never used it. Good deals on those sites though. Good luck!


----------

